# Schatten nach hinten erstellen



## jonlar (6. August 2010)

Ich brauche noch mal eure Hilfe.  Ich möchte einen Schatten so erstellen das er nach hinten geht. Soll so aussehen, als wenn ein Scheinwerfer auf Logo fällt und den Schatten nach hinten wirft.

Was ich bisher gemacht habe:
Kopie meines Logos erstellt
Vertikal gespiegelt. 
Verlaufsfarbe "zu transparent"
Deckwarbe auf 70% gestellt.

Nun weiß ich leider nicht was ich machen muss, um den Schatten nach "Hinten" zu drehen.


----------



## chmee (6. August 2010)

Du benutzt die Transformation [STRG]+T. Wenn Du die Tasten [STRG] [ALT] bzw. [SHIFT] drückst, lassen sich die Eck- und Kantenpunkte zB auch perspektivisch bewegen/skalieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## Leola13 (6. August 2010)

Hai,

die Schattenebene anwählen, Strg + T  (transformieren) und .... zu langsam

Ciao Stefan


----------



## jonlar (6. August 2010)

Hehe. Ok ich danke euch


----------

